# Parking at Dublin Castle



## Henny Penny (26 Mar 2009)

Can anyone please tell me where is the best place to park (all day) to attend an event in Dublin Castle. 
Thanks.


----------



## Guest128 (26 Mar 2009)

When coming from Thomas Street side of ChristChurch, go straight through the lights and just at the "Bull and Castle" pub there is a right turn. Take that onto "Werburgh St", I think its called (its a one way street), past Leo Burdocks on your right, and about 15 yards on the right hand side there is a pay/display car park. 

Just after the car park there is a left turn onto a cobbled street that bring you to Dublin Castle, 2min walk from carpark.

I think that would be fairly handy...


----------



## Henny Penny (26 Mar 2009)

Thanks so much Flanders ... very good directions ...!


----------



## juke (26 Mar 2009)

Henny Penny said:


> Can anyone please tell me where is the best place to park (all day) to attend an event in Dublin Castle.
> Thanks.



Just check the closing time if you're going to be late - got caught once - used to be about 11.


----------



## Green (27 Mar 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> When coming from Thomas Street side of ChristChurch, go straight through the lights and just at the "Bull and Castle" pub there is a right turn. Take that onto "Werburgh St", I think its called (its a one way street), Leo Burdocks


 
Directly across from Leo Burdocks is a patch of waste ground where a guy runs a car park, usually get all day parking with him for €10.


----------



## Guest128 (27 Mar 2009)

Yeah the only reservation I had about there was that is looks fairly ad hoc and I am not a happy camper when I return to a car park to find my car blocked in by others


----------

